# Accidentally stayed an extra hour?



## fulfunment (Jan 24, 2021)

Can you get in trouble for staying 1 hour past your scheduled time? I did take a lunch earlier so not in danger of compliance, and am no where close to hitting overtime. Just accidentally worked 9 hrs instead of 8. For some reason remembered my schedule wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2021)

Admit your mistake to your tl.


----------



## Throwaway21 (Jan 24, 2021)

You’ll be okay. Just let them know.


----------



## fulfunment (Jan 24, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Admit your mistake to your tl.


Thanks


----------



## fulfunment (Jan 24, 2021)

Throwaway21 said:


> You’ll be okay. Just let them know.


Will do, thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2021)

Do it before they ask you.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 24, 2021)

Tell your TL  ain't no big deal


----------



## Loading (Jan 24, 2021)

Not a bid deal just don't let it happen again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 25, 2021)

Depends on your mgt. some etl's are micro mgrs.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 25, 2021)

They might scold ya little but that's it. Unless manger hates you.


----------

